# Moving Chicks from Brooder to Flight Cage



## kimberly.ahmed (Mar 7, 2019)

I have 3 adorable chicks, about 5 weeks old and have been hand fed for over 4 weeks now. They are all fully feathered and have been doing very well without a heater (took it away about a week ago when they were pretty much fully feathered). All 3 fly and have started to pick at millet and other foods.

*When should I move them to a flight cage? Do they still need to be kept in a dark place?*

I'm worried about leaving them unattended and somehow getting stuck in the bars or something. Should I take the bottom grates out so the bottom is just the solid tray for now, or leave the grates in? What all should be in their cage? Something for them to hide in to feel comfortable?

Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## AmyJas (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm no expert on breeding birds, but I would suggest removing the grate of your cage for the chicks at least, since it's not good for their feet. A hideaway might also be good for babies in case they get cold, but make sure there is no danger of suffocation, in case the chick's claw gets caught. Also, be careful of a hideaway if you are keeping an older female in the cage. The hideaway may incite continuing nesting behavior.

Someone else on here may be able to give more input. I'm sure they're are also lots of articles you could read about these steps in your chicks' development.


----------

